

Keeping Notes As A Developer - d_mcgraw
http://danielmcgraw.com/2010/12/16/Keeping-Notes-As-A-Developer/

======
sixtofour
Another tip for a physical notebook: starting from the back, keep a running
table of contents referring to notes pages or dates. Log really important
stuff, or everything, according to taste.

~~~
d_mcgraw
Thats a rad tip! I'm totally going to start doing that.

------
rawsyntax
I take notes in an emacs buffer

~~~
d_mcgraw
Thats not a bad idea, but whats your scheme for keeping them referenced and
correlated?

~~~
rawsyntax
I make a text file per project.. and remove items as they are completed.. If
the notes are more complex than that, typically it goes into the bug tracker
(redmine, or similar)

------
farout
evernote can be addictive; however it mangles code bits

I use a text editor along side with the IDE so I can add notes as I code;the
same way as physical notebook but I can paste code bits in there

~~~
d_mcgraw
I've tried using Evernote and Dropbox, but could never make it work the way I
wanted hence the motivation to work out keeping note in an ordered way in my
notebooks.

